# Feels like body is shutting down



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got a bunch of blood tests done that indicate I have extremely low levels of cortisol, DHEA, and testosterone... all hormones. My doctor said my body isn't producing hormones properly. He also said my adrenal glands aren't working properly and my pituitary gland isn't working properly. Also my digestive system is failing to work properly. I get sick from eating certain foods if I eat them too frequently. I feel so tired and drained throughout everyday. I work for 3.5 hours a day and it totally drains me. I have no energy whatsoever. I don't understand why my body isn't producing hormones and other chemicals properly. I feel like my body is going to give out at any moment. I have lost a lot of weight and look like a skeleton. My brain feels like someone ripped out all the wires. WTF is wrong with me! I am just so frustrated because I don't even know what the cause of all this is. AHHHHHHHGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sorry







I'm tired all the time too, it's hard. Except I don't know what's wrong with me. The best you can do is romantacise the tired-ness somehow and find some right medication for it if there is any...I wish I could help you


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I got a bunch of blood tests done that indicate I have extremely low levels of cortisol, DHEA, and testosterone... all hormones. My doctor said my body isn't producing hormones properly. He also said my adrenal glands aren't working properly and my pituitary gland isn't working properly. Also my digestive system is failing to work properly. I get sick from eating certain foods if I eat them too frequently. I feel so tired and drained throughout everyday. I work for 3.5 hours a day and it totally drains me. I have no energy whatsoever. I don't understand why my body isn't producing hormones and other chemicals properly. I feel like my body is going to give out at any moment. I have lost a lot of weight and look like a skeleton. My brain feels like someone ripped out all the wires. WTF is wrong with me! I am just so frustrated because I don't even know what the cause of all this is. AHHHHHHHGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I got a bunch of blood tests done that indicate I have extremely low levels of cortisol, DHEA, and testosterone... all hormones. My doctor said my body isn't producing hormones properly. He also said my adrenal glands aren't working properly and my pituitary gland isn't working properly. Also my digestive system is failing to work properly. I get sick from eating certain foods if I eat them too frequently. I feel so tired and drained throughout everyday. I work for 3.5 hours a day and it totally drains me. I have no energy whatsoever. I don't understand why my body isn't producing hormones and other chemicals properly. I feel like my body is going to give out at any moment. I have lost a lot of weight and look like a skeleton. My brain feels like someone ripped out all the wires. WTF is wrong with me! I am just so frustrated because I don't even know what the cause of all this is. AHHHHHHHGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


Woah, that's a lot to take in. I don't know how you're handling it. I'm so sorry Kenny. At the same time, I'm wondering what this all means??? What can you do to make things better? Did he prescribe any medications or discuss any sort of treatment plan?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude you should try getting in touch with this guy from California, I've been following him for a while and also spoken to him, he's like, a multi-guru life-fixer. He's probably not cheap to hire, but might be worth it. His webpage is out of date (his own words) but this is one way of contacting him:

http://scottbrandonhoffman.com/contact-scott

I know that there are probably alot of these types of people in Cali, but this guy is great.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

More info:

http://livinginahumansuit.com/
http://livinginahumansuit.com/meet-scott-brandon-hoffman/
http://on.fb.me/9KA0fy


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I got a bunch of blood tests done that indicate I have extremely low levels of cortisol, DHEA, and testosterone... all hormones. My doctor said my body isn't producing hormones properly. He also said my adrenal glands aren't working properly and my pituitary gland isn't working properly. Also my digestive system is failing to work properly. I get sick from eating certain foods if I eat them too frequently. I feel so tired and drained throughout everyday. I work for 3.5 hours a day and it totally drains me. I have no energy whatsoever. I don't understand why my body isn't producing hormones and other chemicals properly. I feel like my body is going to give out at any moment. I have lost a lot of weight and look like a skeleton. My brain feels like someone ripped out all the wires. WTF is wrong with me! I am just so frustrated because I don't even know what the cause of all this is. AHHHHHHHGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to hear you are feeling so bad.

I feel the same way. Something is wrong with my body. I'm going to do blood tests next week. I feel so weak and tired all the time, and I have headaches. My eyes are killing me too for some reason. And since going back to uni, it's been a lot worse. Every time I get home, I just lie on my bed and fall asleep for 3 hours, and if I fall asleep at like 7 or 8 PM, I usualy sleep till the morning. It's really hard functioning this way.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hm, this sounds as if something in your brain is very very wrong, i man your hypophysis, or either something in your kidneys, or your thyroid. have your doctors tested those organs ? its not a mentally disease anymore, i think, this is something very physical and you should find a cure very fast. dont give up, please contact a nephrologist.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

FoXS said:


> please contact a nephrologist.


..and an endocrinologist as well.


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

danxiety said:


> ..and an endocrinologist as well.


I am starting to wonder about cortisol and other hormones myself. When I first developed DP years ago, my skin broke out with really bad dermatitis which I hadn't experienced before. Ever since then, I've had to use steroid creams on my skin, pretty much daily. It has flared up at times, and I have been put on Prednisone to settle down my immune system. In fact, I have been prescribed Prednisone four times since having DP. Once for skin, twice for inability to breathe, and once for an eye infection. I never had to use any sort of steroids like this before the DP started. It seems my immune system is out of whack since I've been DP'ed. My immune system misfires and attacks my own body out of the blue. Prednisone and other steroids, which mimic cortisol, are the only medications that keep this under control. I just can't help but feel there is some strong correlation between these symptoms and my DP/anxiety. Maybe I should look into seeing some sort of specialist. I don't know.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I got a bunch of blood tests done that indicate I have extremely low levels of cortisol, DHEA, and testosterone... all hormones. My doctor said my body isn't producing hormones properly. He also said my adrenal glands aren't working properly and my pituitary gland isn't working properly. Also my digestive system is failing to work properly. I get sick from eating certain foods if I eat them too frequently. I feel so tired and drained throughout everyday. I work for 3.5 hours a day and it totally drains me. I have no energy whatsoever. I don't understand why my body isn't producing hormones and other chemicals properly. I feel like my body is going to give out at any moment. I have lost a lot of weight and look like a skeleton. My brain feels like someone ripped out all the wires. WTF is wrong with me! I am just so frustrated because I don't even know what the cause of all this is. AHHHHHHHGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!


Kenny, Pls type into a search engine these terms: hypothalamic adrenal pituitary axis depersonalization disorder, and you will get tons of info on this physiological dysregulation and DP. Going to a specialist, endocrinologist is definitely the next step, in my opinion. I think knowing about the imbalances in your body could be good news--not trying to invalidate your pain now--but, if you can ID the problem and source, you can heal it better. Good luck.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

beatnikbdog said:


> I am starting to wonder about cortisol and other hormones myself. When I first developed DP years ago, my skin broke out with really bad dermatitis which I hadn't experienced before. Ever since then, I've had to use steroid creams on my skin, pretty much daily. It has flared up at times, and I have been put on Prednisone to settle down my immune system. In fact, I have been prescribed Prednisone four times since having DP. Once for skin, twice for inability to breathe, and once for an eye infection. I never had to use any sort of steroids like this before the DP started. It seems my immune system is out of whack since I've been DP'ed. My immune system misfires and attacks my own body out of the blue. Prednisone and other steroids, which mimic cortisol, are the only medications that keep this under control. I just can't help but feel there is some strong correlation between these symptoms and my DP/anxiety. Maybe I should look into seeing some sort of specialist. I don't know.


I used steroids for my neural dermititis just before i got my first panic attack. I stopped the steroids cold turkey and a few weeks later i got this shit.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rebekah said:


> Kenny, Pls type into a search engine these terms: hypothalamic adrenal pituitary axis depersonalization disorder, and you will get tons of info on this physiological dysregulation and DP. Going to a specialist, endocrinologist is definitely the next step, in my opinion. I think knowing about the imbalances in your body could be good news--not trying to invalidate your pain now--but, if you can ID the problem and source, you can heal it better. Good luck.


Thanks yeah, I do see an endocrinologist. I will update if I find anything more.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe it's chronic fatigue syndrome, which some say could be caused by a mystery virus. Also hashimotos's disease also plays havoc with a lot of your hormones too.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Thanks yeah, I do see an endocrinologist. I will update if I find anything more.


Kenny, what was your TSH level? Below .50? It checks for hyperthyroidism which seriously depletes the adrenals from what I've learned.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rebekah said:


> Kenny, what was your TSH level? Below .50? It checks for hyperthyroidism which seriously depletes the adrenals from what I've learned.


I'm not really sure, I will try to find out though.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how much you are into alternatives but if you are I would recommend trying to learn some form of Chinese Qigong, these sorts of exercises can be used to relax your body which can stimulate appetite and also stimulate hormonal glands while also giving you energy boost. These forms of exercise are prescribed successfully on a huge scale every day in China for all sorts of medical issues. I can give you more information if this is something you are interested in.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

My ideas about our body's metabolic rate. . . This may be all crap, but I've believed that our body's metabolism, run by our thyroid gland, is linked to anxiety, DP, depression, etc. I think that when we are too revved up (hyperthyroidism) or too slowed down (hypothyroidism) our body and mind feels sick, out of balance and out of touch with reality. I always thought our bodies are like a car engine in many ways. Sounds wacky, but if I can take the right medications and supplements to keep my thyroid (I'm borderline hypothyroid) running smoothly, then I feel relaxed, energized, happy, and connected. Just a layman's (woman's) theory.


----------



## beatnikbdog (Jan 8, 2005)

so kenny.. based on your test results, what does the doctor think is wrong? did he make a diagnosis or give any recommendations?

my doctor is doing blood tests to check my cortisol and other hormone levels over the next couple days. i also have to pee in a jug for 24 hours so he can test my urine for another hormone (or something). i hope i get some answers.


----------

